
A bum deal? EU to roll out toilet flush law - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101159340
======
lmm
Every country has standards for this. Heck, in the US different states have
different standards for how much water a flush should use. Replacing those
national standards with a single EU-wide standard would be a step forward.

------
benologist
They should get rid of those gross toilets with the shit-shelves.

------
Yaa101
So when the 6 liters is not enough to flush away the culprit then people going
to flush 2 times, flushing away 12 liters instead of maybe 8 or 10.

Yeah, real improvement there...

